# 33 Long - Shelldwellers



## puddleglum (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello,

I recently moved and got rid of my 75 gallon since I am renting a small apartment for a year and don't want to move a 75 multiple times. I picked up a 33 long (much easier to move) from a friend and am thinking about a shell dweller setup. The tank is 48x12x12, for anyone not familiar with a 33 long. I have an eheim 2213 canister filter. My water is SUPER soft out of the tap, so I would be adding magnesium sulfate, sodium chloride, potassium chloride, calcium chloride, and sodium bicarbonate to the water, as well as traces of iodine, since I have ready really good things about iodine for Tanganyikans.

I have kept multifasciatus in the past, and they were pretty great. This time, I want to try something of a pair/harem spawning variety. L. stappersi/meleagris is at the very top of my list, but they will not be easy to find. L. Ocellatus 'gold' would be a close second, and L. brevis, L. ornatapinis, and others like them would be fine as well.

Would I be able to keep two pairs in a tank this size?

How deep of sand is needed for them to be able to properly bury their shells? Am I right in my understanding that, while multifasciatus always dug straight down to glass, these types usually bury their shells, but are not trying to reach China?

Thank you
pg


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My brevis did not bury their shells.


----------



## puddleglum (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks DJRansome, that is good to know about the brevis.

Judging by your signature, I didn't need to explain what a 33G tank is for your benefit.


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

I am new with shell dwellers. I have Gold Ocellatus in one tank who are starting to bury a few shells. In the other tank I have Lamprologus Signatus who so far are not burying shells. The Gold Ocellatus are feisty defending their locale while the Signatus are more easy going. I love watching them both. Then I have two Pearly Ocellatus that survived ICK when all the others died. They are feisty too and will bury some shells, I am trying to rehome them with little success because I do not have another tank for them. They surprised me by showing up just as I had ordered the Signatus.


----------



## puddleglum (Sep 11, 2014)

naturlvr,

Where did you find the pearly ocellatus? Those are the L meleagris/stappersi I SO would like to keep. Did you find them online, or only local to you?

Thanks for the info on your shellies. You have a few different species that I might come across and your info could be helpful.
pg


----------



## puddleglum (Sep 11, 2014)

I think that, while the length of the tank would be fine, the depth would be a problem, if a few Shellies start defending shells across the tank, the schooling fish would always be within 12" of a shell, and would constantly be chased. If I had a 55 or 75, then I could definitely have some fish to fill in the top part of the tank, but I think this shallow tank would just have them too close to the cichlids's territories all the time.

I also want to keep the bio load low, since I am stuck doing water changes with 5 gallon buckets in my apartment.

Thanks for the site suggestion. I'll keep an eye on what they have in stock, or contact them and see if I can be put on a waiting list.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some posts discussing specific vendors removed. puddleglum and naturlvr please discuss this via PM and not in the forums, thanks!


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

puddleglum said:


> I think that, while the length of the tank would be fine, the depth would be a problem, if a few Shellies start defending shells across the tank, the schooling fish would always be within 12" of a shell, and would constantly be chased. If I had a 55 or 75, then I could definitely have some fish to fill in the top part of the tank, but I think this shallow tank would just have them too close to the cichlids's territories all the time.
> 
> I also want to keep the bio load low, since I am stuck doing water changes with 5 gallon buckets in my apartment.
> 
> Thanks for the site suggestion. I'll keep an eye on what they have in stock, or contact them and see if I can be put on a waiting list.


The Gold Ocellatus are all over the place. They do not seem to need to be close to the shells much. A couple have sort of claimed shells but most are just swimming around the tank enjoying themselves.


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> Some posts discussing specific vendors removed. puddleglum and naturlvr please discuss this via PM and not in the forums, thanks!


OK sorry my bad. :thumb:


----------

